# Three Meadows (Simmons) Pond?



## heathzib (Feb 3, 2011)

Has anyone ever ice-fished at Three Meadows Pond in Perrysburg?


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

Never ice fished there.

This past summer me and my boy caught lots of stuff there..cats, LMB, hybrid striped bass. Nice little pond to fish. The smaller pond in the park has at least two gigantic carp that have thus far eluded us. Maybe next year!


----------



## next bite (Jan 30, 2011)

heathzib said:


> Has anyone ever ice-fished at Three Meadows Pond in Perrysburg?


where is this pond located?


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

At the intersection of Google and Bing streets.

http://www.ci.perrysburg.oh.us/CityDepartments/Parks/ThreeMeadowsPark/tabid/233/Default.aspx


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

How are the size of the fish caught in this pond??


----------



## heathzib (Feb 3, 2011)

We've seen some big striped bass pulled out of the pond (~18 in.), and it's stocked with walleye, perch, crappie, and some other stuff. It used to be stocked for a trout derby once a year too. 

There's a fountain toward one side, and I'm not sure how that affects the safety of the ice. I saw some guys fishing out there the other day, but didn't see them pull anything out while I was watching.


----------

